# Sexual Freedom Challenge 2013



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Okay, so it's rather easy for me not to have sex with someone this year since I don't have a partner and I'm not searching for one. But it's rather different when considering masturbation. So the challenge is not to masturbate till at least January 1st, 2014. The last time I jacked off was 8th of January. Anyone else care to join in the challenge? Together we'll be stronger!


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Why? Someone please tell me, because I really don't see how this can be helpfull at all.


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Why not?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

111 said:


> Why not?


:sus

Me: I'm going to give up jelly on my bagel for a whole year. Who's with me?! 
You: Why? 
Me: Why not?

You got to give a reason when you make challenges like that. Most of us here don't see any benefit to the whole "no masturbation" challenge.


----------



## Stigma (Jan 7, 2013)

Unless you go hardcore fapcore, I don't see a reason to stop yourself.


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## Stigma (Jan 7, 2013)

111 said:


>


Y u no use y u no ?


----------



## FXiles (Dec 31, 2011)

More like Sexual restriction challenge 2013. And no, I'm not in :b.


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyway, I'll be updating this thread from time to time. I'll inform you as well if I fail miserably.


----------



## Stigma (Jan 7, 2013)

111 said:


> Anyway, I'll be updating this thread from time to time. I'll inform you as well if I fail miserably.


If you fail you also have to post a link on what you fapped to.

For you know... Scientific reasons


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

It would most likely be the wall of a shower cabin.


----------



## Stigma (Jan 7, 2013)

111 said:


> It would most likely be the wall of a shower cabin.


... Wut


----------



## Dion Phaneuf (Dec 22, 2012)

111 said:


> It would most likely be the wall of a shower cabin.


 Uh.. wow thanks for sharing that.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

When I read "sexual freedom", abstinence wasn't what I was expecting. What do you hope to gain from this?

Someone should start a thread for another masturbation challenge, except the aim is to masturbate every time you achieve a SA-related goal. Hopefully that will get us out of the house more. Made a phone call? Masturbate. Went to the shops? Masturbate, maybe once you've returned home.


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Day 6. Still no temptations, don't even think about it. Easy.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

111 said:


> Day 6. Still no temptations, don't even think about it. Easy.


That's not normal. You may have a test deficiency


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

Another warrior trying to test his durability, don't give up my friend, I'm at day 5 doing fine also


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Zeeshan said:


> That's not normal. You may have a test deficiency


What do you mean?


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Dude I tried this and gone for maybe 2 weeks before I "naturally" did it.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I can't go for a day without doing it. You're a stronger man than I (and 90% of guys).


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

A year?... BAH... without actual sex... you'll be jizzing in your sleep all the time after a few months :um.

Don't do it! It's not worth it! 

Nah, that 3 months is about all I could do in a row... I wasn't risking more emissions. Blargh.


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Haha, I will do this. Don't matter what you say!


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh my God, that gnome picture is amazing XD...

And then I only realized a few seconds later that it's based on that beardy guy on the bus with the shirt :teeth


----------



## TimeConsumer (Sep 4, 2012)

111 said:


>


You won't be ****ing any mother's this year. :teeth

By the way, you have the most disturbing avatar I have ever seen.


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

That's because I have good taste.


----------



## Liltubbyman (Jan 14, 2013)

I would accept this but i'm afraid after a while the resulting explosion could be dangerous....or I could turn into the incredible hulk of wanking


----------



## TimeConsumer (Sep 4, 2012)

^nice first post.... wtf? 


Omg, i knew you were a disturbed individual. A photo album of corpses. D: so is that avatar an album cover of some hipster band or what?


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

It's just a picture by one of my favourite artists - Roland Topor.


----------



## TimeConsumer (Sep 4, 2012)

So you must be into documentingreality dot com I take it.


----------



## realitysucks (Jan 18, 2013)

May I ask how this is 'freedom?'


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Nein, danke.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah, screw that, it sounds like a terrible idea! I would actually rather give up chocolate.... Maybe even my leg -_-


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Well considering I've had intercoure course on a occasion and don't fap. So I will join in.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Why is everyone saying no. And I can't do the other one, because of my medicene prevents me. But I lost my virginity at 20 and I'm 23 so...


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

A whole year? Are you out of your mind?


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Lock the thread. I didn't even try much.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Nah. There's nothing to be gained from doing this (except for irritability and frustration). Besides, there are more productive things to be challenging yourself on.


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Maybe willpower? I'm just going to postpone this as it's a bit of a hard time for me now to spend my energy on an unnecessary challenge.


----------



## Special (May 27, 2012)

In men, ejaculation helps to prevent prostate cancer, toxins build up on the prostate and when you ejaculate you flush them out so to speak.
Also, you're going to end up having a wet dream.
Your body will see so much semen and seminal fluid build up that it will find a way to discharge it.


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Special said:


> In men, ejaculation helps to prevent prostate cancer, toxins build up on the prostate and when you ejaculate you flush them out so to speak.


Heil pseudoscience!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Special said:


> In men, ejaculation helps to prevent prostate cancer, toxins build up on the prostate and when you ejaculate you flush them out so to speak.
> Also, you're going to end up having a wet dream.
> Your body will see so much semen and seminal fluid build up that it will find a way to discharge it.





111 said:


> Heil pseudoscience!


You don't know what the word means. :no

Overall, an average of 21 or more ejaculations a month during a man's lifetime decreased the risk of prostate cancer later in life by 33%. And each increase of three ejaculations per week during a man's lifetime was associated with a 15% reduction in prostate cancer risk.

http://www.webmd.com/prostate-cancer/news/20040406/frequent-ejaculation-prostate​


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

You definitely know what I know much better than I do.

* Prostate Cancer *
Both popular and professional opinions of masturbation have changed drastically in the past century. The days when it was said to cause blindness, hairy hands and stunted growth along with a slew of other maladies are long past. More recently however there has been evidence of another trend of a very different kind; people all over the world are touting masturbation for health benefits. This thread is meant to examine these claims in an objective manner in order that we might better understand the science behind these claims.

I think that one of the most common health benefit claims for men is that masturbation can help prevent prostate cancer.

This all started in July 2003 with a study conducted in Melbourne Australia. This study compared 1079 men having prostate cancer, with 1259 healthy men of the same age. These men, ranging in age from 20 to 50, filled out questionnaires about their sexual habits. The study concluded that the more men ejaculated, the less chance they would develop prostate cancer. The results of this study contradicted those of previous studies, which have suggested that having had many sexual partners, or a high frequency of sexual activity, increases the risk of prostate cancer by up to 40%. The key difference is that these earlier studies defined sexual activity as sexual intercourse, whereas the latest study focused on the number of ejaculations, whether or not intercourse was involved.

The very next year, in June 2004 the largest study on the subject to date was published in the Journal of the American Medical Association. This US study followed nearly 30,000 men healthy men over the course eight years, around 1500 of which developed prostate cancer. The results backed up the first study, showing that those men who ejaculated most frequently were significantly less likely to develop prostate cancer. At the start of the study, the men filled in a history of their ejaculation frequency and then filled in further questionnaires every two years.

Some common theories held by the scientific community as to why this correlation might be true:

# Flushing out cancer-causing substances. Frequent ejaculation may help flush out retained chemical carcinogens in the prostate glands.

# Reducing tension. The release of psychological tension that accompanies ejaculation may lower nervous activity associated with stress and slow the growth of potentially cancerous cells in the prostate.

# Promoting rapid turnover of fluids. Frequent ejaculation may help prevent the development of mini-crystals that can block ducts within the prostate gland, reducing cancer risk

In January 2009 England's University of Nottingham looked at whether men with more intense sex drives were at higher risk of prostate cancer. Results were obtained by gathering detailed sexual histories from 840 men. About half the men had prostate cancer by age 60, and about half did not have cancer. The findings were surprising. Sexual intercourse did not affect prostate cancer risk. But frequent masturbation did -- in different ways, at different times of life. Frequent masturbation during men's 20s and 30s showed increased risk of prostate cancer, men in their 50s who masturbated frequently showed decreased risk.

Conclusions:
The jury is still out on whether or not masturbation affects the development of prostate cancer. The only thing we can know for certain from these studies is that far more research will be needed before theory becomes fact. One thing that I noticed in reviewing these studies is that because they focused on sexual habits they may have neglected other possibly influencing factors such as: sedentary lifestyle, diet and substance abuse.

Primary Sources:
http://pornstudies.n...tate-Cancer.htm
http://www.hidden-ca...asturbation.htm
http://www.webmd.com...ate-cancer-risk


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

*Psychological aspect *
A popular opinion held by certain mental health circles is that masturbation can relieve depression and lead to a higher sense of self-esteem. There are many biological factors that come into effect when it comes to arousal and orgasm in the brain. Neurotransmitters, and neuro-peptides for example, are heavily involved in the sexual response. Hormone levels are also highly involved in sexual arousal. Lets first take a look at how these what role these chemicals play in sexual activity in general and from there we will break it down to see their overall effects to see just how valid these claims really are.

Pre-orgasm:
The adrenal glands and sex organs produce androgen hormones, which stimulate sexual function in men and may modulate the physiology of vaginal tissue and contribute to female genital sexual arousal. In males, testosterone levels remain generally above the threshold required for sexual interest and activity. Thus increases in testosterone above this threshold are believed to have additional influences on sexual interest or behavior. Interestingly, estrogen (the "female hormone") seems to have little impact on sexual desire on either males or females.
The hypothalamus releases the neurohormone dopamine, which results in sexual arousal. When the body becomes sexually aroused the brain releases the neurotransmitter acetylcholine into the bloodstream in the sex organs. The acetylcholine causes the endothelium in the blood vessels of the genitals to produce an enzyme called nitric oxide synthase that helps to produce the gas nitric oxide. Nitric oxide (NO) plays a critical role in both male and female sexuality. NO stimulates the release and conversion of several other enzymes which produce relaxation of smooth muscles and increased blood flow into the genitals producing an erection in males, and in females stimulating vaginal lubrication and engorgement of clitoris.
Serotonin's role in sexual function is that of constriction of smooth muscles in the genitals, and peripheral nerve function. Epinephrine appears to be involved in maintaining the penis in a flaccid state. This increases the rate and force of the muscle's contractions during sexual activity. Conversely, in women, epinephrine has been shown to increase vaginal pulse amplitude. Norepinephrine is another neurotransmitter that mediates chemical communication the nervous system. Levels of norepinephrine in the brain increase significantly with arousal and sexual activity in men as well as in women.
As sexual activity intensifies, the neurotransmitter GABA is released, increasing dopamine levels and ultimately igniting a euphoric feeling and increasing sensations during orgasm. Endorphins, the same "feel good" chemicals that are produced during exercise are also thought to be released in large quantities during orgasm.

Post-orgasm:
At the end of sexual activity, nitric oxide production decreases, causing the penis to return to its flaccid state and female sex organs to return to normal. The anti-inflammatory hormone prostaglandin E-1 is released to relax tissue and muscle fiber and calm the body after sex. The pituitary gland releases the hormone and neurotransmitter oxytocin to induce a sense of sexual satisfaction after sex or orgasm. The pituitary gland also releases the hormone prolactin to repress the effect of dopamine, thus reducing sexual arousal by decreasing the levels of testosterone. The brain also releases the neurotransmitter serotonin to modulate sexual desire.

Dopamine:
Dopamine is the number-one neurohormone involved in sexual activity.
At ideal levels, dopamine equates with feelings of well-being and healthy decision-making. At high levels however, dopamine is the "I've got to have it, whatever the repercussions" neurochemical that lights up the brain's reward center. It renders us single-minded and demanding. Biology employs this powerful means to motivate behaviors vital to survival and passing on genes, such as eating, drinking, taking risks, and, above all, engaging in fertilization behavior. Predictably, high levels of dopamine are associated with addictions, gambling, fetishes, anxiety, and so on.
When dopamine drops after orgasm, it falls below ideal levels, and can change our whole outlook on life. Low dopamine is associated with depression, feeling unable to love, and, again, addictions, as sufferers desperately seek to feel better.

Prolactin:
Prolactin performs many functions, and it also appears to play a prominent role in regulating sex. As dopamine drops after orgasm, prolactin immediately rises in both men and women, acting as a sexual satiation mechanism. Prolactin may influence our mating behavior beyond serving as sexual brakes. Like dopamine, it affects our moods and behavior. Prolactin appears to be a stress hormone, associated with feelings of despair. High prolactin could be contributing to the long-term discouragement that seems to overtake so many intimate relationships.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Testosterone#Female_sexual_arousal


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Oxytocin:
After our brain releases dopamine, we feel attracted to the object of our attention. We are compelled to draw closer to it, to experience it more fully.
Oxytocin is a neurotransmitter that is associated with attachment. When we interface with a person or object, and our brain releases oxytocin, we naturally form an attachment to it. Oxytocin also counteracts the effects of cortisol, the stress hormone.
Incidentally, a surge of blood-level oxytocin often accompanies orgasm, which sometimes causes people to conclude that more orgasms must lead to tighter emotional bonding. Who knows? First, researchers suggest that oxytocin's role during orgasm is solely to bring on the contractions that move semen to various strategic locations, just as oxytocin causes smooth muscle to go into birth and nursing contractions. It is not clear that oxytocin levels surge at orgasm in the limbic system - where bonding occurs.
Second, oxytocin is a less reliable marker of orgasm than the "shutdown" neurochemical prolactin, which means that oxytocin does not always rise at orgasm. In any case, when dopamine drops too low (after a passion bout), so does oxytocin - and lovers lose their desire for closeness. By contrast, when dopamine stays at ideal levels, it helps maintain oxytocin levels as well.
Whether orgasm results in increased oxytocin in the limbic system or not, there are a great number of other, nonsexual behaviors that definitely are associated with increased production. Caring touch, especially stroking, is one method. Another is selfless giving - or nurturing another - as a parent would a child. Close, trusted companionship also seems to promote the production of oxytocin. Neurochemicals and behavior tend to be circular. That is, a change in behavior induces changes in neurochemistry, and vice versa. The more we produce, the more receptive we are to it. Oxytocin receptors do not down-regulate as dopamine receptors do. This means we do not need an ever-increasing level to get the same feeling.

Androgens:
Excessive sexual activity and over-ejaculation lead to overproduction of androgen hormones, causing adrenal and sex organ fatigue.
All of this over-activity and stress causes the pituitary gland and testicles (ovaries in women) to become disabled for a few days or even months, leading to a long refraction time or a long-term sexual exhaustion and inflammation. Muscles and joints become very tight and rigid upon  ejaculation. An extremely exhausted adrenal function can cause an extreme low level of DHEA and cortisol, resulting in fatigue and pains throughout the body, including the back.
Additional evidence of a lingering post-orgasm hangover comes from sexually exhausted male rats. The number of androgen receptors decreases in the hypothalamus, curtailing the effects of testosterone and altering behavior. Changes linger for up to seven days, corresponding with the rats' lack of libido.

Epinephrine and Norepinephrine:
Since dopamine is the precursor to the stress hormone epinephrine (adrenaline), excess release of dopamine results in the adrenal glands overproducing epinephrine and putting the body in a prolonged state of fight-or-flight stress.
At the same time, norepinephrine is synthesized from dopamine and released from the adrenal medulla into the blood as a hormone, along with the stress hormone cortisol. Epinephrine, norepinephrine and cortisol fuel the fight-or-flight response, directly increasing heart rate, triggering the release of glucose from energy stores, and increasing blood flow to skeletal muscle. All of this has a severely taxing effect on the body.

Prostaglandin E-2:
The hormone prostaglandin E-2, which serves an important function in sexual arousal, is also overproduced and has an inflammatory effect on the body, damaging tissues, nerves and joints, weakening immunity, causing muscular and nervous pain, and promoting infection, inflammation, and even cancer. Chronic elevation of epinephrine and prostaglandin E2 results in severe damage to brain cells and parasympathetic nerves in the liver, lungs, adrenal glands, heart, blood vessels, digestive system, pancreas, gallbladder, ovaries, uterus, cervix, testicles and prostate. As a result, you can experience a variety of symptoms, including depression, anxiety, bodily pains, vision problems, persistent sexual arousal and sexual dysfunction such as impotence and premature ejaculation in men and a lack of sexual stimulation in women.

Conclusion:
Myth. The only correlative evidence I could find supporting the idea that masturbation and orgasm could relieve depression and/or improve self-esteem was highly anecdotal. In fact, the most reliable evidence to date suggests exactly the opposite; that especially frequent masturbation and orgasm are actually contributing factors to these and other issues.

Primary sources:
http://www.reuniting...x_and_addiction
https://en.wikipedia.../wiki/Prolactin
http://www.bumc.bu.e...exual-function/
https://en.wikipedia...ki/Masturbation
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dopamine
https://en.wikipedia...of_nitric_oxide
http://serendip.bryn...b2/tromero.html
http://www.herballov...cle.asp?art=615
http://www.science20..._sexual_imagery
https://en.wikipedia..._sexual_arousal


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Cool. Now I can major in ejaculation. By the way, not joining the challenge, but good luck to everyone who is. I hope you last longer then you expect to.


----------



## brandonmag (Jan 21, 2013)

You need to make T-shirts  "I survived the 1 year challenge"


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

brandonmag said:


> You need to make T-shirts  "I survived the 1 year challenge"


Lol


----------

